# Suunto Core Light Green in the house...



## currahee-dawg (Feb 22, 2007)

I just got an early Christmas present from my wife. I'm now in the Suunto club. So far the watch is awesome although it doesn't seem to keep an accurate temp reading. I hear that's common with Suunto watches??? Anyway on with the pictures... My photo skill are lacking so go easy on me. ;-)

Oh and I get to test it in the field tomorrow. Going hiking/rappelling... Let the good times roll. |>


----------



## currahee-dawg (Feb 22, 2007)

One more for the road...


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice watch and great pics... The thermometer is designed to be accurate when its OFF your wrist. So if you want an accurate reading, wear it on a belt loop or back pack strap for a bit. Or do what I do... Genearlly if I subtract about 15 degrees F.... its perfect...

I think the thermometer function is way over rated anyway.


----------



## currahee-dawg (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks... It is a bit overrated as a feature but would be nice if it was a little more accurate without taking it off of your wrist. Oh well, it's fantastic watch. I'm going to order the lugs so I can try some different straps.


----------



## paduncan (Sep 28, 2007)

currahee-dawg said:


> Thanks... It is a bit overrated as a feature but would be nice if it was a little more accurate without taking it off of your wrist. Oh well, it's fantastic watch. I'm going to order the lugs so I can try some different straps.


Agreed...I had an Avocet watch once that let you dial in a temp offset.


----------



## currahee-dawg (Feb 22, 2007)

paduncan said:


> Agreed...I had an Avocet watch once that let you dial in a temp offset.


Now that would be a useful feature...


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

My Nike allows it as well.

Where do you order the lugs?


----------



## currahee-dawg (Feb 22, 2007)

Jeff_C said:


> Where do you order the lugs?


I guess I'll just order a strap so I can get the lugs. I haven't seen a place online that sells them individually. I'll probably call Suunto and just double check before I order a strap.

I've been wanting to try my hand at making some leather straps. It will take a great deal of patience but looks like it would be a cool project.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Check out Shane DeLaurian's work... truly wonderful craftsmanship!

SHANES SITE


----------



## picard (Jun 2, 2006)

Does suunto electroluminescent display produce a bright light at night compare to Oakley watch?


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Ive never had an Oakley... But I would say its not quite as bright as a standard G Shock.


----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)

Its very odd considering my tastes but the light green core is growing on me big time. I'm sure seeing it in action on "Everest: Beyond the Limits" helped. Speaking christmas gifts I bought my fiance a new lumi along with the "skins" for it so she can take off the strap and where it as a necklace. Really cool feature and its been hard not to give it to her already.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Thats VERY cool! Maybe you could get us some Lumi pics once its been given! I have not seen one! (not live anyway.. or even in "real" photo)


----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)

Jeff_C said:


> Thats VERY cool! Maybe you could get us some Lumi pics once its been given! I have not seen one! (not live anyway.. or even in "real" photo)


Ill snap some this evening when she goes to work ;-)


----------

